# Older Minn Kota - trying to find a prop



## rootbeer (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Minn Kota 65mx electric trolling motor. It looks like it was manufactured in 1991. It ran great up until two weeks ago, when the prop that was on it broke - one of the blades sheared off. I have been trying to find a replacement prop, and thought I had one, but the hub on the propeller is either too deep, or the spindle is too short. I really want a new motor, but that just isn't in the budget right now. The "internet" seems to return MKP-3 as the prop that will fit. I was hoping that someone who has experience with this motor could confirm that this is the correct prop for this motor.


----------



## PBRMINER (Aug 26, 2013)

that would be the correct one.


----------



## rootbeer (Aug 27, 2013)

So if the MKP-3 (2061151) is the right part then there is something strange about my motor. The reason I posted is that I had purchased the MKP-3 prop and while it is the correct diameter, it seems that the hub is too tall. The spindle armature on the motor is only 1 1/4" long. The prop that was on it (the one that broke), upon closer inspection seems to have been cut to the proper depth by the previous owner. The motor came with a second prop that seems to be a MKP-2 (2061121) and that prop fits, but the motor seems to vibrate quite a bit as you speed up past a trolling speed. I will try an post some pictures if that would help. I'm not sure what to do as I have tried flipping the prop 180 degrees and put in different shear pins to help reduce the vibration but this did not help.


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 27, 2013)

My replacement parts sheet for the 65mx says item 28 which is part 206-1151 which this website says is prop mkp-3 vanishing replacement prop for a few motors which includes 65mx.

https://www.turtlemarine.com/minnkotamkp3.html

It is possible that someone shortened the motor shaft to fit a different prop (because most I see are cheaper than this) and widely available at walmart, etc.

To be honest, my motor vibrates when in reverse at high speed.

Tim


----------



## rootbeer (Aug 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327600#p327600 said:


> earl60446 » Yesterday, 14:29[/url]"]My replacement parts sheet for the 65mx says item 28 which is part 206-1151 which this website says is prop mkp-3 vanishing replacement prop for a few motors which includes 65mx.
> 
> https://www.turtlemarine.com/minnkotamkp3.html
> 
> ...



I think you may be on to something. I did check the motor shaft and there is no play from side to side. I ran it with the prop off and there is only a very slight vibration at high speed, which I would think is normal. My plan now is to try another prop than the one I have. If that one also has as significant vibration at high speed, then I will just accept it. This motor is too old to throw a bunch of money and parts at when a new one is only a couple of hundred bucks. I'll just have to make sure I've got my oars handy and don't travel any further from the launch than I want to row.


----------

